# zelda thread only(rpg)



## cardanas (Jan 8, 2004)

*zelda guild only(rpg)*

hello guild members
the long awaited guild rpg has arrived at last  
if you want to take part post here
the rpg will be set in and arond the time of ocarina
we will discuss plot and characters later


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jan 14, 2004)

I want to rp! If is was supposed to start, oh well. I will wait until you, cardanas, say we will start. Because i will make a mess of it, if i try to start it. And if you don't my character stealing Link and shutting him in her sock drawer for safe keeping*, say so. 



* that is my language for stealing him from whoever you think he likes.


----------



## Turin (Jan 15, 2004)

I want to play! We might have to post this on ME RPG though.


----------



## cardanas (Jan 21, 2004)

who thinks link should be a playable character(the same goes for zelda)


----------



## Turin (Jan 21, 2004)

Link should definately be a playable character, I don't really know about Zelda. I don't know if I want to be link or not, do you already have dibs on him Cardinas?


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 21, 2004)

can i join in?


----------



## cardanas (Jan 22, 2004)

Turin said:


> Link should definately be a playable character, do you already have dibs on him Cardinas?



thanks for the tip ill be link    

celebdraug
you have to join the zelda guild first


----------



## Turin (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't really know who I'd like to be yet, maybe one of the gorons.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm goign to be someone who is not in the games (caught you off gaurd there didn't i?) Can we start soon? I just got a great evil done to me by A CERATIN FANFICTION SITE *shakes fist at site*. They deleted my work. It was pretty work. I did nothing that was not done before but - what are you saying? Are you saying what is my point? Ah. My point is i have one less thing to do online so i would like to get something new to do. Me and my ramblings.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Feb 6, 2004)

I can we start yet? Please? If one of you don't, I just might! I warn you, Rps started by me are pretty strange and kind of pointless until you actualy MAKE a point for it. So i sugges someone else start the Rp.


----------



## Turin (Feb 8, 2004)

Well it seems that master cardanas only visits the forum about once a month. Its his rpg so we probably have to wait for him to start it.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey, this sounds like fun.

Are we basing this on the Ocarina storyline?
If so, will it be _before_ Ganondorf attacks Hyrule Castle (in which case Link is still cooped up in Kokiri Forest, and would be unplayable), or during the storyline (in which case the person playing as Link would have to do what they did in the game), or _after_ Ganon is thrown into the void.
Or do we play it where Link has been returned to his normal time by Zelda, and Ganon doesn't exist (the preferable option- although there would be a certain lack of evil present).

If Ganondorf is still alive, I'll RP as him. If not, I'll RP as one of the Gorons.


----------



## cardanas (Feb 10, 2004)

i think ganon should probably be alive
it wiil either be set during ocarina or after link has retund to his own time 
what do you guys think



(i chose ocarina as the basis because it is my favourite)


----------



## Turin (Feb 10, 2004)

Fine by me, Ocarina is also my favorite Zelda game.


----------



## cardanas (Feb 23, 2004)

Aule
if you want to take part in the rpg youll have to be added to the guild member list 
do you want me to add you


----------



## Aulë (Feb 23, 2004)

I thought that I was already in the Guild...that is unless you removed me from it.


----------



## cardanas (Feb 23, 2004)

sorry Aule
my mistoke


----------



## cardanas (Mar 1, 2004)

ok
i think the plot can follow ocarina it can start just afterlink awakes as an adult
although this is a bit restricting we can mess with the plot
please post who your characters are

if anyone wants to join come quick i want to start fairly soon


----------



## Turin (Mar 1, 2004)

I haven't played OoT in so long I can't even think of who I want to be . Any suggestions?


----------



## cardanas (Mar 2, 2004)

my character

link:
age:unknown
gender:male
race:kokiri
skills:archer,swordsman,lethal with a boomerang
quest:to rid the land of evil,ganondorf in particular
story:the only kokiri without a fairy, navi became his fairy and together they destroyed the evil inside the great deku tree, after meeting princess zelda
they twice more faced hardships to retrieve the sacred stones
after zelda fled from ganon they used the ocarina to get into the sacred realm
but were followed in by ganon
seven years later link awoke, now an adult...


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Mar 3, 2004)

*cough-ADULT LINK IS SEVENTEEN-cough*

My character:

Karaby:

Age:15

race:hylian (she thinks she might have some Gerudo too, she doesn't know her parents)

appearance: long, light blue, extremly tangly, curly hair. pale green eyes. yellow robe reaching just past her knees. terquoise long sleeved shirt underneath(you can see the sleeves comming out under the short sleeves of the robe). thing crimson cord serving as a belt. orange pants. boots.

skills: skilled traveling street performer. she is deadly with her cutlas. she can talk anyone into anything.

backround/story: doesn't know her parents. rasied with the gerudo, she was a traveling mercahnt/street performer/pirate/theif for most of her life. she has quite a few people after her, but can become a strong aly in the fight aganst evil to any who seek her aid, for reasons hidden in shadow.


----------



## Turin (Mar 3, 2004)

Do we have to play as characters from OoT? I can't remember who I want to be.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 4, 2004)

I'll be all the evil creatures. It'll suit my evil persona. 
I'm too lazy to make up a profile, but I'll mainly be Ganondorf.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Mar 8, 2004)

Ha! That's funny! I would do that to, if i had to go with matching personalities! (Karaby hasn't killed anyone! _Really_ . 
*cough-justtenpeople-cough*) 
Karaky(THIS IS NOT TRYING TO RP): Ah! The police! Must run!

heh. 

must start Rp NOW! or i will get evil(er).


----------



## cardanas (Mar 23, 2004)

Turin said:


> Do we have to play as characters from OoT? I can't remember who I want to be.




no you can make up one

oh and violet
in kokiri forest people live a long time
so link could be older than 17


----------



## Turin (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok then, I guess I'll just play as myself .

Name: Túrin

Age: 24

Appearance: Brown hair, black eyes, black cloak and armour. 

Height: 6' 1"

Weapons: The black sword Gurthang, a short dagger/throwing knife.

Skills: Most deadly with the blade but also able to wield a wide variety of weapons. 


I don't like spending a lot of time making up profiles .


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2004)

cardanas said:


> no you can make up one
> 
> oh and violet
> in kokiri forest people live a long time
> so link could be older than 17


But Link isn't one of the Kokiri...
He's just a Hylian, and therefore has a normal lifespan.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Apr 17, 2004)

That is true. Link could not have been older than ten, he looks VERY young. oh, and just a warning, if anyone mentions anything about link/zelda as a fact in the RP, i will KILL them. not quickly, slowly and painfully. Link/Malon FOREVER! since it is a topic of debate, we should just NOT mention it. no link slash anyone.


----------



## cardanas (May 10, 2004)

*The rpg begins*

Link awoke. Looking around he had no idea where he was. As he looked down at himself he was shocked to see how tall he was. He had become an adult.
I am glad to see you are awake said rauru.Link, you must take the master sword, save the sages and defeat ganondorf.

Link walked out to the temple.
Link yo must go to the kakariko said a mysterious man named sheik.
Link ran away from the oppresive castle town and entered hyrule field.

As he stared at lon lon ranch he sighed."gee i could use some help."


----------



## Aulë (May 10, 2004)

Suddenly, a swarm of fire keese came flying from the direction of Death Mountain. There were about twelve of them in the group, and a trail of fire followed behind them as they neared Link. Before the young Hylian had seen them, the keese began to swoop down towards him.


----------



## Turin (May 10, 2004)

Suddenly out of nowhere a tall warrior dressed in black armor stepped in. The fire of battle was in his eyes...


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 10, 2004)

It was then obvious that the fire keese we swooping down on Link, because they were chasing a blue haired girl, who inturn was swooping down on him! "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!" she screamed, with full force, as she tackled him. "SAVE ME! THEY'RE AFTER ME!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!" Regardless of the fact that she possesed a blade, the girl siply hurled herself at Link with no regard whatsoever to the young hero's safety. She did not even know who he was, but had simply dived onto the first living soul in sight.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 10, 2004)

OOC: I'll also be playing the part of Malon. I doubt I'll give her a very big part. If I am going to introduce a new character (which i probably will) i will put a profile for them OOC. here is Malon's profile(like you don't already know):

Name: Malon

Age: 15-17

Race: Hylian

Appearance: Red hair, about to shoulders. blue eyes. apron, bandana, and dress. 

IC: 

Malon heard a loud noise, like frantic shouting, from in the stable were she was caleaning out the stalls. She ran to the entrance of the ranch and looked out onto Hyrule field, in the direction of the din, to see what had made such a commotion. To her horror, she saw a blue haired girl, persued by fore keese, tackle a boy dressed in green. "Great Nayru above." she gasped, clapsping her hands to her mouth in horror. She also saw a figure cald in dark armor. "MALON!" she hear Ingo scream from within the ranch, "Get back in here NOW, or I'll be forced to punish you severely!!!" "Yes Mister Ingo!" she called back, and hurried to the stable to continure working. She hoped the girl had not been hurt by the fire keese. she especially hoped hte boy was alright. She was sure he had been...Was it possible? After all these years, could it really be him? Had he finally come back? She hoped...Link...was alright. That was who Malon was sure the boy had been, even though reason said hat he had been long dead, her tortured heart spoke otherwise. She surpressed the thought and concentrated on her work. If she Ingo caught her day dreaming again, she was really in for it.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 21, 2004)

Karaby quickly rolled off the person she had tackled, barely finished with her first screams. She quickly yanked her cutlas out of it's hook on her belt and slashed the divebombing keese into little pices that burnt up in thier own fire. 
She returned her cutlas to its place. She looked dissaprovingly at a burn on her forearm, and pulled her sleeve back over it, with a slight grimace. She dusted herself off, and looked over at the stranger she had flung herself on, nad offered him her hand. "Sorry to tackle you, but pleased to meet you," she said with a grin, her accent a combination of common-bred and Gerudo. "I'm Karaby of Gerudo valley, travelling performer extrodinaire."


----------



## cardanas (May 22, 2004)

wow youre pretty good karaby
by the way im on a quest against evil would you like to help me


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 24, 2004)

"A quest against evil?" she asked, interested, "Count me in! It sounds like it might be interesting." She grinned. It would be fun, helping this 'hero' on his little quest, she thought. She got a good look at him. He was not the kind of guy you saw every day, in Hyrule castle town, or anywhere else. She liked the look of him, especially the big blue eyes. "Now you know who i am, but i still don't know your name? Have you got one, hero?" 

OOC: i am not, i repeat AM NOT trying to pair these two up. adult Link is really hot and any girl in her right mind would notice that. she just notices,and that is all. speak to me not of all the Link pairings.


----------



## Turin (May 24, 2004)

"Mind if I join you?" said the warrior clothed in black. "I just escaped from the Geridu prison after being held for unjust causes, its about time to straighten things out around here".


----------



## cardanas (May 25, 2004)

my name is link and i have been told to go to kakiriko village

how good at fighting are you guys


----------



## Turin (May 25, 2004)

"I've been training my whole life with a range of weapons, but mostly bladed", said the dark warrior. "By the way, the name's Túrin".


----------



## cardanas (May 25, 2004)

"sounds great, lets go"
-starts running-


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 26, 2004)

"Hey, you didn't let me answer!" Karaby yelled indignantly as she ran after Link. She would have to try hard not to injure this strange man who put insults on the Gerudo. Breather in, breath out. Self controll. You are a calm pool of water. Faorae! This is NOT working. Consentrate on running CONCENTRATE ON RUNNING.


----------



## cardanas (May 30, 2004)

link slowed as he entered kakiriko village. it was no longer a village but a full fledged town!
"wow, the people from hyrule castle town all escaped to here.well i wondor what i should do now. i know! lets go to the graveyard to see if that kid i gave the mask too is still there"


----------



## Aulë (May 30, 2004)

As the group of adventurers entered the graveyard of Kakiriko Village, the sky slowly darkened and rain began to fall steadily. The air was warm, and sweat sheaned across the skin of Link and his friends. From the far end of the graveyeard, near the royal tomb, a series of giggles could be heard. Several lamps spun in the air, and to the heroes horror- a dozen Poes came rushing at them!


----------



## cardanas (Jun 1, 2004)

link slashed at the nearest poe but just as it was about to connect the poe vanished

"how do we kill these things"


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 2, 2004)

"Aiieeee! I don't know!" Karaby wailed, chopping out with her cutlas, and hitting the air around a lanturn. A poe laughed, and appeared. "EEK!" she shreiked, landing a good slice on it. "I'm guessing that does it" she said in a high strung and nervous voice, dodging a lanturn that was aiming to whack her. She attmepted a chop at another poe, but just hit air.


----------



## Turin (Jun 2, 2004)

"Lookout" Turin yelled as a Poe appeared right behind Karaby but before she could spin around he had stabbed right at it, but it swiftly evaded the stroke.


----------



## cardanas (Jun 4, 2004)

link slashed at a giggling poe,
then missed as he aimed at another
"damn, these things are annoying"


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 6, 2004)

"I don't like gohsts!" Karaby said unhappilly. "I don't like ghosts atoll." She had had enough. She raised her hands hight over her head and cried "CKAEHEALIS!" and threw her hands towarns the ground. black fire erupted arounf hr and killed the remaining poes. They could then hear sound of ten lanturns hitting the ground and breaking. A purple spirit bgurned at Karaby's feet. Having been trained in such matters by the Gerudo shaman, she whipped a clay bottle engraved with runes out a bag hanging from her belt and caught the spirit in it. She hung a protective charm arounf it to keep the poe from escaping (she waas very superstisious) and put it back in her bag. "Yuck," she said "Ghosts." "well then, let's see about why we are at this village, and in particular, this graveyard." but she could feel the stairs of the others, surely about her method of vanquishing the poes.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

OOC: I think Im in this guild, so if you don't mind, I'll play little cameo characters to give you all some adventures. This little side quest ought to be familiar...

IC:"Aiiieee!" drifted a cry from the neighboring Kakariko Village, distracting the heroes from their quest. The adventurers leapt over gravestones and brushed past Dampé, all heading towards the scream and drawing their weapons. A lone woman, crying and blowing her nose, stood outside a picket fence and continued to scream.

"Where have all my Cuccos gone? O where, o where could they be? Seven have I and they all have gone! O where, o where could they be?" she wept, before taking a large glass bottle and chugging the mysterious ale that was inside. No wonder she had lost her Cuccos, she was drinking on the job!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

"Cuccos?!? CUCCOS? You interupted us from an important quest for CUCCOS?!!" Karaby cried, exasperated. "Please find my Cuccos!" the woman pleaded. "I guess we better." Karaby said to the others " She'll go on forever if we don't, I'll bet." She looked around the immedeate vicinity for Cuccos, and spotted one ridicously close to the crying woman and the pen. "For the sake of Nayru, there's one right here!" she said, fliging her hands up over her head and marching over to said Cucco. She picked it up, and it immeadeatly began flapping it's wings and making a the noise it possibly could. "Ack!" Karaby said, running at top speed to the pen and tossing the Cucco in. "Well, that's that." she said to the woman , but "You need to find the other six! Oh my poor Cuccos!" "OTHER SIX !?!?!?!"


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

"Find my Cuccos, you idiots!" the woman screamed, guzzling her bottle of grain alcohol until it was nearly empty. Hmmm... that would be a useful item to have if it _were_ empty. "I think I heard some cuco -hiccup- in a box by the neighbor's and over there beyond the old fence!" she added, belching and winking permiscously at the Hero.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

Resisting the urge to strangle the woman, Karaby runs over and frees the chicken cuccoo thing from the box and puts it back in the pen. "A little help!" she says impatiently to her companions.


----------



## cardanas (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

Link walked over to the fence but it was not possible to climb it. He went and picked up a cucco from beyond a nearby tree, went to a higher point and jumped at tthe fence. As he expected the cuccos flapping kept him airborne and lifted him other the fence. He lifted both cuccos and put them in the pen.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

Thankful for the assistance, Karaby marched over to the cuccoo on the way to Death Mountain, and deposited it in the pen. She got sever others as well. Only a few more were left.


----------



## cardanas (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

Link hurriedly swept up another cucco and dumped it in the pen.
"One more," he stated.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

karaby trooped around and retrieved the last ones. "FINALLY!"


----------



## cardanas (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

"Great, are you happy now miss?"
"Unless theres something you want to tell me Im going back to the graveyard."


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

"Thank you for shaving my cucoos. I can't touch them, shince i have alergies and get goosebumps. Or would that be CUCCOO bumps? hic" said the cucoo lady. "Here, take this bottle in reward. hic. it's fine glassh, yesh indeedy. be sure to take good care of it! hic." She handed the Hero the bottle she ahd been drinking out of. "A bottle? what kind of reward is that?!" asked karaby indignantly, but the Hero shushed her, obviously wanting to get away from the drunk cucoo lady as soon as possible.


----------



## cardanas (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

Link ran to the graveyard.He saw the empty grave where he had learned an ocarina tune and smiled fondly.
He then noticed that one of the graves looked weaker than the others.It belonged to the old gravekeeper!
He pushed the tombstone aside and discovered a small hole. As he jumped in he cried out:"C'mon guys".


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

karaby looked on with unease as the hero moved aside a grave to reveal a hole. Link jumped in and asked them to follow. she peered down with aprehension. "great" she mumbled "more ghosts. i bet you anything this will be more ghosts. " she peered harder, but could see nothing. "here goes" she said and jumped in "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!" she screamed as she fell. But she screamed even LOUDER when she saw what was at the bottom.


----------



## cardanas (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

There before them was the ghost of the old gravekeeper.
"Lets race to your goal" he stated.
And with that he was off.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: zelda guild only(rpg)*

As the hero started after the ghost, karaby struggled to keep up. there were many obsticals, and a lot of them freaked her out. _I'm in a grave. I'm in a grave. Oh, sweet DIN, I'm in a grave!_ she thought with terror. ghosts. yuck.


----------



## cardanas (Oct 22, 2004)

Eventually they neared the end of the course, Link speeded up and managed to ovetake the ghost at the end.
"How would you like a prize?" enquired the gravekeeper.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 23, 2004)

"yes, yes we would" panted Karaby as she finally caught up. "so we can get out of here for good."


----------



## cardanas (Nov 14, 2004)

"Well I dont have much, so this hookshot will have to do replied," Dampe the gravekeeper.
He handed Link the hookshot then faded into the dark.


----------



## Aulë (Nov 14, 2004)

Just as the gravekeeper disappeared into the darkness, a dozen fire keese gliding in through a hole in the wall. They hovered well above the heroes' heads, just out of range of their swords. Occasionally one would swoop down to try and set the adventurers alight, but were swift enough to avoid any blows from a flourished sword.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Nov 15, 2004)

"More fire keese?! noooooooo!!!!" karaby threw some small explosive pellets at them, hittung and killing one, but missing the rest. "shoot! i hate theses things!"


----------



## cardanas (Dec 7, 2004)

Just as one of the fire keese was about to hit him Link slashed at it with full force, as it crumbled into dust he spinned round killed another that was trying to sneak up on him.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Dec 8, 2004)

A keese dive-bombed Karaby, lighting her hair on fire. "AIIIIEEEEE!!!!!" she shrieked. (stop drop and roll, stop drop and roll!)She dropped to the ground and rolled to the side, hands over her head, putting out the fire. "Stupid son of a ghost KEESE!" she yelled furiously, and took out one with a kick that caused her to fall flat on her back. (The kick was aimed at the keese, which was high enough over her head to make any kick at that hight topple her.)


----------



## Gúthwinë (Sep 22, 2005)

(I dont know if I am in the guild, I think I am. Can I join you?)



Name:Ralu

Race: Hylian

skills: Armed with a variety of weapons, can be lethal with his curved blade, a expert in archery. Can preform Din's Fire

Story: A normal life Ralu lived until he met the one who would change his life. Gannondorf, he had slain his father and mother and he vowed revenge. Gerudos had taught him in the ways of the bow and uses a curved blade given to him by Nabooru.

Ic

Ralu cursed under his breath, the grave keeper told him the prize was gone. "Stinkin ghost." He heard a scream up ahead and followed the noise. Up ahead was a band of Warriors having a little trouble with keese. "Oh..fire ones." He drew his bow and aimed it at one nearest to the woman on the floor, the arrow flew true and it slowly sunk to the ground. He then began to pick them off one by one, a lucky one had hit him on the back of the head and he went flying. "Hmph." He gritted his teeth and drew his sword, he brought it crashing down onto one and it split in half. "...Hi...I'm" He slew another of the pests. "Ralu. Need any help?"


----------



## jonti_swe (Mar 1, 2006)

can I join this????????????????


----------

